# Tucker at 6 months



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I just took some new pics of Tucker. I just can't believe that he's 6 months old already. I also took a video of him that I'm uploading, but it's taking a while since I did it in high quality because it looked horrible in lower quality. 

Here he is!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks like such happy boy!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He is always smiling!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Look at those big boy teeth!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, the teething stage is FINALLY over!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What pretty chompers!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow he has gotten so big, what a cutie!...I believe you got him around the same time we got Mya...She was 6 months on the 11th...how much do Tucker weigh??


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's about 60 pounds or so right now. Both of his parents are big dogs and our vet could tell right away that Tucker is going to be a large dog by the size of his head and paws! I have a friend who has a yellow lab pup who is just a couple of weeks younger than Tucker and he's only about 35 pounds!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome boy! don't worry, the next 6 months seem to go by pretty slow, (compared to the first few) at least they did around here. Blush turns 1 next month & when I wrote it on the calendar, DH said "she isn't one yet?"


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL, Tucker will be one year on July 31st.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow he is big! Mya was weighed a week ago and she was 44...the vet is amazed at how much weight she is gaining because the week before that she was only 39...they grow too fast...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Half Birthday Tucker. You sure look like a happy handsome boy!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I was so glad to see at 6 months pups finally have their big teeth. I think Jonah has 3 "fangs" to go. He is 21 weeks and only 35 pounds but looks to be in great shape. Your pup is sure cute, you must be very proud.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

love the smile on hid face-what a character!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Tucker is a very handsome young man--I love the sparkle in his eyes and gleaming white teeth!


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

He is a pretty boy


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He does have pretty teeth! They're brand new! LOL


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Yes, the teething stage is FINALLY over!


When did it end?

Mia is 4 months old and has been teething for a few weeks now. Just wondering how long it takes and when they normally have all their adult teeth?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, he is getting so big, love his big boy teeth, finally..LOL
Very handsome boy!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> When did it end?
> 
> Mia is 4 months old and has been teething for a few weeks now. Just wondering how long it takes and when they normally have all their adult teeth?


Oh you're just in the beginning of the teething stages.  Tucker finished teething right when he hit 6 months.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When you look at the last picture and then look down at his puppy picture, you can see that little guy in that face still. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Oh you're just in the beginning of the teething stages.  Tucker finished teething right when he hit 6 months.


Ah, ok. I still haven't found any of her baby teeth, so I guess she's swallowing them... :doh:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Ah, ok. I still haven't found any of her baby teeth, so I guess she's swallowing them... :doh:


We only found 2 of Tucker's baby teeth and we saved them as a little memorabilia from his puppyhood. They do tend to eat most of them! :doh:


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a HANDSOME boy! They grow up SO fast....thanks for sharing, and happy 6 month Birthday to Tucker!


----------

